
Show HN: Play online Microsoft Flight Simulator 1 to 4 - s-macke
https://github.com/s-macke/FSHistory
======
mycall
I have an old hack for FS1 that added CGA color on IBM PC. I wonder if they
would like it.

------
pcdoodle
Fantastic! I made it between the antennas on the tall building!

~~~
codingdave
Same. I recall being a kid playing this... take off, buzz the Sears Tower, fly
between the antennas, try to land and crash horribly. This replicates that
experience perfectly!

------
plg
Uh how do you get function keys on the new iPad Pro floaty keyboard thingy?

Honestly I don’t know why for the love of god apple hasn’t included a full
keyboard complement

~~~
s-macke
The simulator uses almost all keys of an IBM keyboard, including the scroll
lock key. I guess there is no chance on your iPad to have a pleasant
experience. At least you can press the given keys on the right side. Enough to
play around.

